# Free and inexpensive things to do in Orlando



## cgeidl (Mar 6, 2010)

We are already planning a trip to the Space Center but have 5 days left in Orlando. Really don't want to pay high prices at Disney/Epcot center for high lines. We are there March 27th for the Easter vacation and have been there a couple times before.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 6, 2010)

These are all around Disney property:
http://www.mousesavers.com/freestuff.html


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Try a natural spring. Here is a link to 10 of the best in Central Florida. 

Loved making pancakes at DeLand Springs but some of the others are more beutiful.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...actions/orl-trav-springs-intro,0,170657.story


----------



## Neesie (Mar 8, 2010)

A day trip to St. Augustine to walk the Old Towne is always fun.  Lots of shops and sidewalk cafes and of course historical buildings!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 8, 2010)

*Timeshare Tours For Freebies.*

Not only free, they actually pay you. 

Plus, free breakfast or free lunch is often included. 

Go on vacation & make money all at the same time. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## coachb (Mar 8, 2010)

Downtown Disney and the Boardwalk are free and LOTS of fun!


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 8, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Not only free, they actually pay you.
> 
> Plus, free breakfast or free lunch is often included.
> 
> ...



:rofl: :hysterical: :rofl:


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 8, 2010)

We spent a day at Blue Spring State Park.  We also took the river cruise which isn't free and it depends what you consider inexpensive.  We thought it was wonderful and we saw lots of wild life.  The manatees weren't there in the fall when we were visiting, but they may still be there in March.  Here's the link:
http://www.sjrivercruises.com/

According to the website, there are 129 manatees there today.

Sue


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

Will try the Blue Springs State Park and maybe downtown Disney. Would enjoy seeing the manatees. Didn't know there was much of anything now free at Disney although they have been more than fair to servicemen and their families. We are going at the busiest time and we don't blame anyone for not giving deals in the busiest season.We are going at this time to meet some British friends who scheduled to be there.
like St Augustine and will stop there when leaving Disney on the way to Charleston.


----------



## AMJ (Mar 8, 2010)

falmouth3,
Blue Springs State Park looks like just the type of place we love to visit. We'll be sure to add this to our list of must visit places when we go to Orlando.

Joyce


----------



## chriskre (Mar 9, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Not only free, they actually pay you.
> 
> Plus, free breakfast or free lunch is often included.
> 
> ...



Alan,
Sure is a great country.   

I actually stayed at Westgate last year for $79 bonus week and got paid $100 for a TS tour.  Where else but AMERICA can you get a deal like that.


----------



## JPD (Mar 11, 2010)

Near the Space Center, there is a wild life preserve called Merritt Island. Every spring break we go there and see alligators and lots of manatee's. There is a wild life drive, at the end, there is a sign directing you to a manatee viewing area. You can see a few there, but we saw most of them near the public boat launch on the oppisite side of the bridge from viewing area. Just be careful near the waters edge, there are some really big gators there.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 11, 2010)

*Why, Yes.  We'll Take Some More Of Your Freebies, Thank You Very Much.*




chriskre said:


> I actually stayed at Westgate last year for $79 bonus week and got paid $100 for a TS tour.


Don't know if we'll ever swing a WestGate timeshare exchange -- far as I know WestGate timeshares mostly exchange via I-I & we're strictly RCI (not that there's anything wrong with I-I). 

However that may be, in January 2010 we stayed 1 week at Grand Beach Resort, 3BR-3BA, on RCI _Instant Exchange_ for 7*,*500 points + exchange fee. 

While we were there, the nice people down in the lobby talked us into taking their sales pitch & tour for a $125 Master Charge gift card + a chit good for 2 free nights at some other DRI timeshare resort. 

As long as they keep on handing out the freebies, who are we to keep turning'm down ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JMSH (Mar 12, 2010)

Go sit outside at the Mall of Millineum, by the Cheesecake Factory, and watch all the people come in who are using the valet parking service. Generally see some very good looking people and or celebrities.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 12, 2010)

When we used to go to Orlando, we would spend one day at Disney but the other days we would go to the beaches.  

There is a big difference between the Atlantic side beaches and the Gulf.  I would take a day and go to Clearwater Beach.  Just dont do it on the weekend. 

We also spend one day at the resort for part of the day and then go to City Walk for dinner.


----------



## Kola (Mar 14, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Alan,
> 
> I actually stayed at Westgate last year for $79 bonus week and got paid $100 for a TS tour.  Where else but AMERICA can you get a deal like that.



You mean they actually let you go with THEIR $100 ?


----------



## chriskre (Mar 14, 2010)

Kola said:


> You mean they actually let you go with THEIR $100 ?



It was a 4 hour battle and actually I sent my married friends to do the tour since they didn't want single people touring even though I own 7 TS's and my married friends own zero.  ...........  What-everrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 14, 2010)

chriskre said:


> It was a 4 hour battle and actually I sent my married friends to do the tour since they didn't want single people touring even though I own 7 TS's and my married friends own zero.  ...........  What-everrrrrrrrrr.



I waited for them in the pool.


----------



## bankr63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Blue Springs Update*



AMJ said:


> falmouth3,
> Blue Springs State Park looks like just the type of place we love to visit. We'll be sure to add this to our list of must visit places when we go to Orlando.
> 
> Joyce



We visited March 16th.  There were still about 55 Manatee in the springs.  They are sticking around longer than normal due to the cold weather.  Got some great photos.  The park entrance was $7 per vehicle.  The boat cruise ran $22 pp ($1 discount if you book online), but was worth the price.  Get up close to bald eagles, HUGE gators, and lots of Anhinga, plus many other fauna.  Dress warmly, and go early, the manatee move out to the river later in the day.  

Gets my vote for best entertainment value in Orlando area.  Google Florida State Parks for more information.


----------



## AMJ (Mar 24, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> Gets my vote for best entertainment value in Orlando area.  Google Florida State Parks for more information.



Thanks for the tip. I'll google Florida State Parks now. I really enjoy visiting state parks especially if I can go hiking or canoeing there.  I don't know why I never really thought about going to state parks when vacationing in Florida. 

Joyce


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 8, 2010)

*eatonville, fl*

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/29/us/29florida.html

The NY Times published a travel article on Eatonville, FL, which is not too far from Orlando. It's a historic all-black town. We did the walking tour of the sites that related to the author Zora Neale Hurston.


----------

